# Mud lake



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

About 2" at the north end of mud. Lots of bluegills









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice work today


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Skivvyskiv said:


> About 2" at the north end of mud. Lots of bluegills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should of been with You instead of that garbage fishing guide Bobberbucket.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Please take out all the dink’s and leave all the 8 in red ears and up! Not sure your conservative on the resources


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Glad u did good and u do get out on the thin stuff!


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

brad crappie said:


> Please take out all the dink’s and leave all the 8 in red ears and up! Not sure your conservative on the resources


I usually only eat bluegills and redear. My dad will probably be fishing for crappie if he shows up tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Skivvyskiv said:


> I usually only eat bluegills and redear. My dad will probably be fishing for crappie if he shows up tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


 What time are we meeting at mudd lake tomorrow? Asking for a friend


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

I'll be there 4 sure. Don't know when. You won't need an auger , its really thin. But its better than it was in December. Partyline beverage don't have bait rite now

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not too familiar with access points on PLX, where do you get on Mud Lake at?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Unreal


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Not too familiar with access points on PLX, where do you get on Mud Lake at?


Evinrude just walk from ole state park ! Unreal


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

OSP opens to Turkeyfoot Lake. Mudd Lake is across the road that splits the golf course., or to the left (East) of Turkeyfoot Lake. Pubic access is difficult.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

That is what I thought John.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

I


Evinrude58 said:


> That is what I thought John.


know for a fact he comes from the golf


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

mud lake is a very good along with swigert bay, have fished them for many years from boat, shore and the ice. but access to them is very limited, I did a job for a fellow by the flag pole who lets me park at his place. I hardly fish plx but when I do......that's my go to lake


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

I fished rite by the golf course like 80ft from shore. Crappie were biting at dawn. Ice was little bit stronger today . Vmc fly black and green























Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

I walk from south main st. Past foxy's on that corner

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Skivvyskiv said:


> I fished rite by the golf course like 80ft from shore. Crappie were biting at dawn. Ice was little bit stronger today . Vmc fly black and green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New 2020 Ogf champion!!! And down goes Bobberbucket


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

NIce haul there, congrats on the catch!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Fish2Win said:


> New 2020 Ogf champion!!! And down goes Bobberbucket


I'm sensing a lot of hurt feelings between you and Bobber, F2W. How does it make you feel when Bobber takes you on a three mile death march across treacherous conditions for one throw back fish? Bobber, how do you feel about F2W being so quick to throw you over for another fisherman after one bad day? What toppings were on that pizza that you gave Bobber? We have to get these thing all out in the open before we can begin to heal. I would love to see how this all works out but I have an important appointment on Mud Lake.


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

The crappie WILL bite this evening-tonite ! Make sure to bring pizza when we get another polar cold front. I'll be back there in February 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

How many did your dad take home?


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

crappieboo420 said:


> How many did your dad take home?


Probly 15 his were bigger with those stupid propeller jigs. And he only used minnows.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Killing it out there! Nice work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

